# Hygetropin yellow tops. Real or fake



## Nickbroom (Feb 13, 2018)

I recently bought 3 x 100iu hygetropin kits.

-yellow top with the tribal symbol.

-the code doesn't match any on the .cn site.

Only used 8iu so far. Not noticed any sides, but I haven't taken gh for 10 years and can't remember how long cts etc took to kick in.

I don't want to mix anymore if it doesn't contain gh.

Has anyone had experience with these? The source says other people have. When j said I thought they were fake, he said it's ugl not pharma, and all ugl stuff is fake in a sense.

Are these real or fake?

Do they contain any active compound?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

all the yellow tops are fake and shite. All coming from eastern europe. Got Polish door lads i know trying to sell them at stupidly cheap prices, 30 a pop. Ermmm, no thanks buddy lol.


----------



## linky88 (Feb 23, 2018)

need the green tops


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Nickbroom said:


> I recently bought 3 x 100iu hygetropin kits.
> 
> -yellow top with the tribal symbol.
> 
> ...


 Fake.

https://www.eroids.com/forum/hgh-peptides/rhgh/hygetropin-again


----------



## peanutbutter9 (Dec 23, 2016)

Stick to Hygene black tops. Using them myself and they're legit


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Nickbroom said:


> I recently bought 3 x 100iu hygetropin kits.
> 
> -yellow top with the tribal symbol.
> 
> ...


 .cn is best, .com is - meh, .asia - dog doo

I really wouldn't risk pinning that mate - seriously.


----------



## Nickbroom (Feb 13, 2018)

I sent them back and got ansamone instead cheers


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

Nickbroom said:


> I sent them back and got ansamone instead cheers


 Wise move.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Most GH around Europe is fake even the Turkish product boom turned out to be a fakes and low-dosage original products relabeled as high dosage. Stick with what you know is working it's a bad time to experiment unfortunately


----------

